# A few new items up for sale today



## JBroida (Jul 13, 2011)

Check out our New Items List... I just put up a bunch of new products. Its been busy over here lately, so its taken me a lot longer to put up new items, but i'm finally getting around to it. Most of them are up now. But the packages just keep rolling in, so there will be more again soon.

As always, let me know if you have any questions about any of the new items.

Here's a small taste:























-Jon


----------



## UglyJoe (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm pretty sure someone just creamed their cheese seeing that honyaki. Sweet.


----------



## UglyJoe (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow, didn't take long for someone to cart that Gesshin Heiji honesuki, huh? Sheesh, you people are vultures.


----------



## Mattias504 (Jul 13, 2011)

Damn Jon. That stuff is big ballin. That honyaki is sick and the yanagi is incredible.


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 13, 2011)

That honyaki in un-freaking-believable. Jon, would you consider a 1996 Dode Neon in trade? My girlfriend put motor oil in the transmission the other day, but otherwise it's pretty sweet.




_Edit - also willing to trade my girlfriend._


----------



## echerub (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd be trying to scrape anything I could to snag one of those honyaki gyutos if I didn't already have two knives on their way to me. So maybe it *is* a good thing for my finances to be buying "lower end" items every once in a while


----------



## JBroida (Jul 14, 2011)

Vertigo said:


> That honyaki in un-freaking-believable. Jon, would you consider a 1996 Dode Neon in trade? My girlfriend put motor oil in the transmission the other day, but otherwise it's pretty sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> _Edit - also willing to trade my girlfriend._



haha... funny thing is i'm probably buying another car soon. Sadly, my accountant says i cant accept this offer (though he says that if i wasnt married, the girlfriend option might be ok  )


----------



## shankster (Jul 14, 2011)

Beautiful stuff Jon! I've never seen or heard of a single beveled honesuki.Are they common or did you have it made specifically for you?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 14, 2011)

they existed before i ordered them, but these ones are custom orders


----------



## UglyJoe (Jul 14, 2011)

JBroida said:


> haha... funny thing is i'm probably buying another car soon. Sadly, my accountant says i cant accept this offer (though he says that if i wasnt married, the girlfriend option might be ok  )


 

And is your accountant your wife? Mine is....


----------



## UglyJoe (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, mine isn't YOUR wife... but my wife controls the dinero around here... and you posting like 15 things I want in the last 2 days isn't helping my relationship with said accountant.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 14, 2011)

UglyJoe said:


> and you posting like 15 things I want in the last 2 days isn't helping my relationship with said accountant.


Tell her it's healthy to bring a little fantasy into the relationship :happy2:


----------



## JBroida (Jul 14, 2011)

sadly, my accountant is my dad, who happens to be more strict and anal-retentive than my wife

i guess thats what happens when you've been a CPA for over 30 years


----------

